

Ask HN: Need some ROR help via one on one style - Jmetz1

Is there a good platform for this or someone who can help me out a little bit.
I found this for https:&#x2F;&#x2F;codeable.io&#x2F; for wordpress, but I need the same for ROR.
======
callmeed
It's hard to tell exactly what codeable does but I really like a combination
of Skype + Screen Hero. Google Hangouts might be another option.

I'd be willing to try it with you if you just have some simple RoR questions.

~~~
Jmetz1
sure.. can u email me ur contact info, we can use skype plus screen hero..
jordanmetzner[at]gmail

